# CMC Marketmaker



## nuking (4 June 2008)

gday everyone
Iam new to CFD and would need people to verify this.

cmc price for asx 200 always seem to vary alot from real price
could be range from 5 point less or more
thanks in advance.


----------



## professor_frink (4 June 2008)

*Re: CMC marketmaker-*



nuking said:


> gday everyone
> Iam new to CFD and would need people to verify this.
> 
> cmc price for asx 200 always seem to vary alot from real price
> ...




from the real price of what?


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

*Re: CMC marketmaker-*

from live prices
i got also account with ig markets


----------



## SevenFX (4 June 2008)

*Re: CMC marketmaker-*



nuking said:


> from live prices
> i got also account with ig markets




Which Index are you lookin at and want to compare NuKing..????

SevenFX


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

cmc aussie 200


----------



## professor_frink (4 June 2008)

Why should they be the same? And why would you be upset that they aren't? There isn't a standardised CFD over the australian market that all of the companies have to follow.


----------



## pattyp (4 June 2008)

I believe CMC are Market Makers (MMs), not Direct Market Access (DMA)...

This means they can claim any spread or price they want... Welcome to the casino bud 

Pat


----------



## professor_frink (4 June 2008)

pattyp said:


> I believe CMC are Market Makers (MMs), not Direct Market Access (DMA)...
> 
> This means they can claim any spread or price they want... Welcome to the casino bud
> 
> Pat




they are all MM's when it comes to things like indicies and 4X


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

the things that i am mad about are requotes on their aussie 200 every times i place orders over 100.


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 June 2008)

nuking said:


> the things that i am mad about are requotes on their aussie 200 every times i place orders over 100.




What the hell are you doing with CMC trading $100 per tick???

You are paying $200 to $400 brokerage per trade 

Got to the futures and pay $20. For God Sake.


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> What the hell are you doing with CMC trading $100 per tick???
> 
> You are paying $200 to $400 brokerage per trade
> 
> Got to the futures and pay $20. For God Sake.




thanks TH
because i am a newbie i got sucked in their free commission. ( cmc actually recommended by Money mag? )
Didn't know about their big spread.
i will open a future account and consider to close cmc.
Trembling Hand can u please recommende a provider.


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 June 2008)

nuking said:


> thanks TH
> because i am a newbie i got sucked in their free commission. ( cmc actually recommended by Money mag? )
> Didn't know about their big spread.
> i will open a future account and consider to close cmc.
> Trembling Hand can u please recommende a provider.




I use Interactive Brokers. MF global is another popular one with Oz traders.


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

what do you think about Commsec.
do they offer future?


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 June 2008)

Nope.


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

are there any banks offer future?
i just feel that money is safer with a bank.
also i heard Macquarie pays interest on the balance.


----------



## Trembling Hand (4 June 2008)

nuking said:


> are there any banks offer future?
> i just feel that money is safer with a bank.
> also i heard Macquarie pays interest on the balance.




 really. How much insurance cover do you get with a bank account?

100 per tick with a bucket shop and your worried about a futures provider!!


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

no just after reading some posts on ASF about problem people experience with IB.


----------



## nunthewiser (4 June 2008)

uses etrade ,.... web iress platform . DMA ... good service not as much choice as some of the others as in indicies etc etc but im happy with it


----------



## nuking (4 June 2008)

anyways
thanks everyone.


----------



## robots (28 June 2008)

hello,

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23934582-601,00.html

i reckon this would be happening daily, 

you see it at most casino's around the globe

thankyou

robots


----------



## wiseguy (1 July 2008)

another vote for IB


----------

